
Librarians' delight: A device that helps readers borrow e-books - newacc
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9137170/Librarians_delight_A_device_that_helps_readers_borrow_e_books?taxonomyId=1
======
livgiv
Before you know it, entire libraries will be replaced and paper will be
obsolete altogether. The Times They Are A-Changing.

